# Horse Creek hunt 2013



## robert carter (Jun 26, 2013)

Right now We will have the Horse Creek trad hunt on Oct21st through 27th unless another managed hunt is scheduled I don`t know about.. As usual I will have to Work Friday through Sunday but will be there all week during the week.For those that have not been this is a good hunt that not only has good fellowship but folks Kill stuff as well. See you there lord Willing. If I`m not mistaken this will be the 10th year we had this hunt.RC


----------



## Dennis (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking toward to it


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 26, 2013)

Dennis said:


> Looking toward to it



Me too.


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 26, 2013)

Had a great time last year. Just put it on the calendar.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 27, 2013)

hope I  get to make it this year.


----------



## Jayin J (Jun 28, 2013)

Already Packin'.    Hard to beat Horse Creek!  It's in my top 3 favorite places...........


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks like I my get to make it again this year. Already planning on getting there Monday afternoon.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 29, 2013)

Ill be there!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 29, 2013)

Not sure if I'm gonna make it yet. Hopefully I can fit in a couple days.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 30, 2013)

I might go...


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 30, 2013)

I am looking forward to this Hunt since I missed it last season.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 1, 2013)

Where is this hunt and is it open to everyone?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 1, 2013)

Near Jacksonville, Ga.. Straight down 441 from Athens. Yes it's open to everyone with a bow.  Horse Creek is  a WMA. mikE


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 1, 2013)

Ill have to make sure I get a stamp this year. Missed out on turkey huntin blantant creek wma earlier this year cause I didn't get the stamp. Ill have to try and make it thanks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 2, 2013)

Reckon there will be any skeeters down there this year?

Gonna be a two thermacell year...


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 2, 2013)

Now that my shoulders have stopped trying to kill me I'd like to try to get out if there's room left in the woods.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 2, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Reckon there will be any skeeters down there this year?
> 
> Gonna be a two thermacell year...



At least 2


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 2, 2013)

Dennis said:


> At least 2



yup....unfortunatly.


----------



## SOS (Jul 5, 2013)

Hope to get back in the swing and join you guys.  Pretty place and good company!


----------



## hogless (Jul 12, 2013)

Me and my son will be there Monday after noon we had a great time last year


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 14, 2013)

I plan on bringing my boat if we keep having rain like this. Going to start scouting about the time tree rat season comes in.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is a great thread from a previous hunt.
http://outdoorcore.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7257&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 14, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> Here is a great thread from a previous hunt.
> http://outdoorcore.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7257&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0



Stick-n-String, Thanks for posting.  Looking forward to meeting some more of the legends this year.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 15, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> Stick-n-String, Thanks for posting.  Looking forward to meeting some more of the legends this year.



You continue to have years like you did this year, you be a legend yourself!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 16, 2013)

Vacation approved  That was a good read stick and string. I have heard first hand accounts from RC and Chris of Mr. Warrens visit that year. Wish I had made that one myself.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 16, 2013)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I might go...



There will be Stripling Sausage's this year


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 16, 2013)

Dennis said:


> There will be Stripling Sausage's this year



I will bring some of the stuffed pork chops from Carrols Sausage that I cooked year before last if you want some Dennis. They are a lot closer than striplings to me but either one has some of the best sausage around. Got plenty of deer sausage that carols made up for me last year to that needs to be ate. Come on Chris you know you want some of this.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 17, 2013)

Allen Oliver said:


> I will bring some of the stuffed pork chops from Carrols Sausage that I cooked year before last if you want some Dennis. They are a lot closer than striplings to me but either one has some of the best sausage around. Got plenty of deer sausage that carols made up for me last year to that needs to be ate. Come on Chris you know you want some of this.



Those were Awesome 
They built a Stripling's close to my house  
Looks like it's gonna be a great hunt again!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 17, 2013)

i'm planning on making this one if at all possible. I've been missing out.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 17, 2013)

Been wondering when you where going to come hunt with us.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is a quick video I found of RC in action.

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/qIkNaWlgrCQ?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/qIkNaWlgrCQ?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## SOS (Jul 22, 2013)

Just found there are too many options for that week.  My in-laws gave us the beach house that week...looks like Horse Creek is out for me this year.  Of course, lot of island deer wandering around the house.  Maybe could whack one off the deck....hmmmmm.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 28, 2013)

ii


----------



## Dennis (Aug 28, 2013)

Steve you can go to the beach anytime


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 28, 2013)

Dennis said:


> There will be Stripling Sausage's this year



Then it's a lock.  I'll be there!


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 8, 2013)

This will be here before you know it.  So start packin up the truck.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 8, 2013)

Man yall stack 'em up over there. I will be getting ready to head out for Illinios for week or so then.


----------



## baldfish (Oct 8, 2013)

Hate to miss it but had to switch time for the Sapelo island hunt in December


----------



## robert carter (Oct 8, 2013)

Good bit of pig sign this year.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 9, 2013)

I got drawn for the Flint River WMA Quota hunt again this year, so I won't make Horse Creek this year.  It's always my favorite hunt of the year too!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 9, 2013)

getting ready!


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 13, 2013)

I thank I may try to make this myself haven hunted horse  creek be for


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 13, 2013)

come on down Ben!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 15, 2013)

Ben called me this morning and I'm going to ride down there with him for a few days. I never have hunted that far south . Looking forward to it. How's the acorn crop down there?


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 16, 2013)

what is the address their are close to it so I can put it my gps


----------



## Dennis (Oct 16, 2013)

It is on hwy 117 between Jacksonville and Lumber City


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody else excited about the weather next week!? Should have the deer moving very well!


----------



## jjy (Oct 17, 2013)

Weather looks awesome, gonna try to get all my rat killings done first of the week and get down that way  for a few days towards the end of week. Have not been on Horse Creek since the early 90's when I was in college. Looking forward to meeting some new folks and maybe learning a thing or two.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like were not going to be able to make it this year. Yall have fun and take plenty of pics.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 17, 2013)

Dennis when you gettin there?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 17, 2013)

beaulesye10 said:


> Anybody else excited about the weather next week!? Should have the deer moving very well!



Yep looks good according to weather man. I am always excited when I can get in the woods with good friends and good hunting.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 17, 2013)

bam_bam said:


> Dennis when you gettin there?



Yeah when you getting to camp Dennis. Plan on making it  sometime Sunday. Bringing Boat this year if RC and Chris can give me report on how low the river is.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 17, 2013)

Will be there Sunday evening or early Monday Morning. I can`t wait. I`ve only climbed over there one time this year. I know a fella that has climbed maybe 6-7 times there and seen deer from the stand I think every time but once and all under 20 yards or so. He shoots big broadheads and is LUCKY. Not gonna call his name though.....
  Allen the river is down a lot. I`m not sure you can put in at Staves but can ride around to Rocky Hammock. If I get in the boat with you I`m afraid I would get side tracked. The river looks better for fishing now than it has all year.
   If you are coming after Monday send me your number and when I get there I will ride down and have a look and let you know about Staves.RC


----------



## Dennis (Oct 17, 2013)

I will be down Sunday!!!


----------



## Clipper (Oct 17, 2013)

My wife's shower decided to start leaking recently and I am tied up with regrouting, recaulking, and removing and reinstalling the door and frame.  I hope to get down next week as soon as I get done with that.  Hoping for my first pig but I will settle for a deer as well.  I have seen the back end of one deer walking out right before dark in Bartow County and that's it, so I am ready to head south and see some game.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 18, 2013)

Dennis said:


> I will be down Sunday!!!



I am gonna come over either sunday or monday or maybe both. See ya there


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 18, 2013)

Headed down Sunday afternoon


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 18, 2013)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Headed down Sunday afternoon



Bring your halloween costume


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 19, 2013)

Had to work in Florida this week which put me behind in getting the truck packed and supplies together. 
To top it off my youngest son is getting hitched today. So I got to get my monkey suit on and go party a little this afternoon. Thought I raised him better than to get married in Deer season. Going in the morning and getting some sausage and stuffed pork chops to eat on this week. I have been looking forward to this hunt all year.
 I will be bringing a bunch of Deer sausage to eat so come hungry. For everyone coming have a safe trip and looking forward to meeting some new friends and seeing some old friends.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 19, 2013)

I will be there around lunch tomorrow


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 19, 2013)

Dennis said:


> I will be there around lunch tomorrow



Should be there around Lunch also Dennis.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 20, 2013)

Thursday for me.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 20, 2013)

Thursday for me.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 20, 2013)

Ill be there with Dendy (sawtooth) early fri morning!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 20, 2013)

Just want to let ya'll, who are going, know Dennis ran off, to HC, with our boston butt in his cooler Sunday afternoon...and my chocolate milk.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 21, 2013)

And they were good!!!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 21, 2013)

Running a little behind this morning the Girlfriends car didn't want to start this morning but I got her fixed up so she could go to work and I could go play lol... I'll be heading that way shortly should be there around noon.. any of you guys already there forget anything or need anything? Let me know in a pm so it will go to my email and I can get it. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## HossBog (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh me, out of town now, or I'd sure like to go! I don't even own a bow, but just like to learn from y'all. I'd just rest around camp, do some errands y'all might need doing, hey, at my age, just being out with some good folks is a great reward! I ain't really all that old (64), but me old body has some issues... Anyway, maybe next year? Can I come, can I come??


----------



## dpoole (Oct 21, 2013)

HossBog said:


> Oh me, out of town now, or I'd sure like to go! I don't even own a bow, but just like to learn from y'all. I'd just rest around camp, do some errands y'all might need doing, hey, at my age, just being out with some good folks is a great reward! I ain't really all that old (64), but me old body has some issues... Anyway, maybe next year? Can I come, can I come??



It would be a honor to have your company.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 21, 2013)

There's critters being killed here but you will have to wait till they tell the storys


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 21, 2013)

Good deal!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 21, 2013)

Another trad critter killed this evening


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking forward to the reports. I know all of you are having a great time.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 22, 2013)

...and the sketter report? Sure hate to miss this, but got to be down on Ossabaw in the morning.


----------



## baldfish (Oct 22, 2013)

waiting on the stories and pics 
who is it


----------



## jjy (Oct 22, 2013)

How is Verizon phone service at horse creek?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 22, 2013)

jjy said:


> How is Verizon phone service at horse creek?



OK, but don't forget your charger.


----------



## jjy (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Barry, Looks like Thursday evening before I can get down. Hope there are some creatures left to flang an arra at


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll be there mid-day tomorrow


----------



## HossBog (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, dpoole! Ok boys I'll keep checking here for stories and pics.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 23, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> ...and the sketter report? Sure hate to miss this, but got to be down on Ossabaw in the morning.



 with out a tent i understand


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Oct 23, 2013)

Well if I had known you folks were there I would have stopped in to chat, I saw a Robert Carter on the sign in sheet and thought well maybe it's the same one.....

I was there on Mon. But I'm no trad hunter


----------



## Dennis (Oct 23, 2013)

2 more stuck this evening


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 23, 2013)

save one or two for me and Jonothon.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 24, 2013)

^^^^ What he said!
We need some details!!!


----------



## BBowman (Oct 24, 2013)

I am dangerously close to breaking one of the big 10. The one about coveting. Man am I jealous!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Good luck out there this weekend!


----------



## jjy (Oct 24, 2013)

Took a little longer than expected to get all them rats killed this week, that being said, Jeep is loaded and leaving in the morning. Should be rolling in before lunch. Really looking forward to doing a little camping, hunting, and getting to meet some new folks.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Spike Down*

Well to say this has been a great year is to put the cart before the horse. I have had a season where I can do nothing wrong when it comes to setting up on deer I have had deer within sight almost every sit this year. The problem has been when it comes to taking the shot. I'm thinking these deer have been playing dodge ball in the off season, learning how to dodge, duck, dive, dip, and dodge. I have never felt so dumb as I have this year. My little recurve and me have had deer doing matrix tricks under us.

I was excited to get down to horse creek this year to actually meet some of you and I was really looking forward to getting back to a few trees that I knew would be dropping acorns, but I was really looking forward to making some new friends that share the same passion for traditional archery.  I made the forty minute drive to the WMA Monday around mid day. I shook a few hands and met a few new friends. I wasted no time of setting up camp and heading to my trees. 





On my drive around to my walk in point I came across this guy in the road and snapped a few pictures. Always a little nerve racking to see.





I made the over a mile walk to the trees and they were still producing. I went ahead and stuck my bolts in the tree I had drilled a few weeks back and hung my stand and settled in by three pm. I had swirling winds to contend with for the next few hours, but I was able to see two small does before four pm but was unable to get a shot. 

Few pictures of my walk in...


















Around 630 I hear a grunt out in front of me, I grabbed my call and gave a few soft grunts in response. Fifteen minutes later I hear foot steps to my right and see a deer coming towards me already at 30 yards and closing. I stay seated turn and grab my mamba off of the hanger and slowly turn back as the deer steps into a hole at 8 yards from my stand to crack open a water oak acorn. He starts to walk as I burn a hole behind his shoulder. I mouth grunt and draw all at once as he stops I drop the string.....

The arrow zips through the deer and sticks six inches in the swamp floor behind him... He trots about 10 yards as I grunted at him and he stops... Tail flickering I could see the blood coming out of both sides. The deer runs another 30 yards and falls over well within sight. 

I gave my father a call like we always do when either of us kills a deer and sees it fall to share in the excitement even when we can't share the hunt together. 

I took my time climbing down packing my gear up and went over to see my prize... I found the deer and was surprised to discover the deer was a spike (a first for me) I said a small prayer, took a few photos, and then began to quarter up the deer so I could pack him out. 

The scene of the shot.















I was fortunate enough to find a red oak dropping well during a little mid day scouting trip. I came back around five Wednesday afternoon and made the mile walk to the to climb a nice sweet gum 15 yards from the back side of the dropping red oak. At just after six a nice doe walked in and started to feed on the red acorns. I was able to drop the string on her at just over 10 yards. At the shot she spun just enough for the arrow to hit her back liver/gut... I was able to recover my broken arrow and backed out to let her sit over night. Long story short I trailed her for over 300 yards, very easily, yesterday morning before finding her bed... Lots of blood in the bed but she was not there... I don't know what jumped her but I looked her for over two hours and never found another drop of blood from where she left the bed. 
A little heart breaking way to end the trip but still a great time and I was really excited to meet all of you and can't wait for next years trip!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 25, 2013)

beaulesye10 said:


> Well to say this has been a great year is to put the cart before the horse. I have had a season where I can do nothing wrong when it comes to setting up on deer I have had deer within sight almost every sit this year. The problem has been when it comes to taking the shot. I'm thinking these deer have been playing dodge ball in the off season, learning how to dodge, duck, dive, dip, and dodge. I have never felt so dumb as I have this year. My little recurve and me have had deer doing matrix tricks under us.
> 
> I was excited to get down to horse creek this year to actually meet some of you and I was really looking forward to getting back to a few trees that I knew would be dropping acorns, but I was really looking forward to making some new friends that share the same passion for traditional archery.  I made the forty minute drive to the WMA Monday around mid day. I shook a few hands and met a few new friends. I wasted no time of setting up camp and heading to my trees.
> 
> ...



great post. Great to see the next generation keeping up the old ways. Seems to be to few are willing to learn the traditional way. Would love to share a camp with you some time...


----------



## Dennis (Oct 25, 2013)

I was glad to get to meet you and you showed us old timers how to get it done. You will fit right in with this group and I to will share a camp next time again


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 25, 2013)

Got home today about 3:15 from Horse Creek. As always had a great time. I brought home a 3 point  in the cooler. Will get the story posted when I get pictures from RC and I get the video I shot of the deer from Sunday afternoon hunt down loaded from my camera. I also shot a small doe Wednesday afternoon about 6:35 and I believe she survived the shot after tracking her Thursday morning. I did get that hunt and shot on video. Thursday morning got some good footage of a 8 point who would not get in my effective range. Made 9 hunts and only two without any deer sighted. GREAT hunt and the best fellowship with some of the best people I have the pleasure of knowing. Wish the best of luck to the hunters who are still there.


----------



## hogless (Oct 26, 2013)

Me and my son Martin had  a great time and enjoyed the fellowship .I saw one nice eight pointer From the stand and we jumped one deer as we were walking in to hunt one afternoon .


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 26, 2013)

Me and johnathon got on some pigs and I missed. Couldn't track em back down but we were on there tails for awhile.  Never caught back up to em.  It was my first shot a piggy so I'm glad I got miss out of the way.    Still at camp and we eatin might good.   Was face to face with a doe yesterty but couldn't get a shot.  Had several squirrel encounters but no tail to show fo it.  Might hunt in the am then headed back to da crib.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats to those who got something. I wish we could have made it down. Maybe next year.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 26, 2013)

Got home around 5 this evening, had a great time @ horse creek this week. saw some critters, and ate real good thanks to Jason & his Daddy. Thanks to Allen Oliver for putting me on a good spot, had a spike walk right under the tree he put me in, and got some video of him. Shot my first tree rat, but he didn't stay shot! I gave him a  good thumpin' though, he laid there still as death for ~ 30 minutes, and then he was gone! man they're tough! also saw my first gopher turtle, some fox squirrels, and barely missed running over a buck chasing a doe! can't wait till next year!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 27, 2013)

Man I had a good time!! Jason, I hate that you missed that hog, but my bad joojoo could  be to blame!! I am just glad we were able to get on some!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 27, 2013)

Hate I didn't get to spend more time over there and meet everybody. My little girl got sick, so I had to head home to babysit. She's better now. Congratulations to everyone who had success. Hope to see y'all next year.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 27, 2013)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> Got home around 5 this evening, had a great time @ horse creek this week. saw some critters, and ate real good thanks to Jason & his Daddy. Thanks to Allen Oliver for putting me on a good spot, had a spike walk right under the tree he put me in, and got some video of him. Shot my first tree rat, but he didn't stay shot! I gave him a  good thumpin' though, he laid there still as death for ~ 30 minutes, and then he was gone! man they're tough! also saw my first gopher turtle, some fox squirrels, and barely missed running over a buck chasing a doe! can't wait till next year!



Charlie hate that 8 didn't show up for you. I had a feeling that you would at least see a critter. Enjoyed sharing camp with you and hope to see you again next year.


----------



## Knee Deep (Oct 28, 2013)

Wish I could have made this. Congrats to all who killed critters on this hunt.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 28, 2013)

beaulesye10 - Young man, you have impressed the heck out of me! Congratulations on your spike!!! You do a great job with story telling and picture taking too!

I sure have enjoyed reading and hearing the reports from this hunt and want to congratulate all who brought home some bacon, so to speak. No doubt everyone brought home some great memories of exciting and fun times.


----------



## jjy (Oct 28, 2013)

Had a great time at Horse Creek, its a beautiful and well maintained WMA. Saw some game and critters, just couldn't get any in range. More importantly got to meet some great people and make some new friends. I offer a great debt of gratitude to Jayin J and his Dad for all there hospitality in camp, good people for sure. I'll be looking forward to this hunt next year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 28, 2013)

Wish I could have made it but work got me all week. Glad it was a success. Always next year. Congrats. to the killers. mikE


----------



## HossBog (Oct 28, 2013)

Sounds like a great time for all! Hope I too can make it next year.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 28, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Wish I could have made it but work got me all week. Glad it was a success. Always next year. Congrats. to the killers. mikE



Its had me all season. Hasn't been a lot of fun had at all for me


----------



## robert carter (Oct 29, 2013)

Here is a pic of the buck Allen killed. good looking deer.Congrats Brother,RC.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 29, 2013)

Pointy little devil ain't he. Good going Allen. mikE


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 29, 2013)

Good looking deer, congrats Allen.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 29, 2013)

*Last minute success*

With yesterday being the last day Horse Creek was open for archery, I decided to head over there and climb on a crabapple tree I had been wanting to hunt.  I sat there a couple of weeks ago and had a nice 7 point, and about 30 minutes later, a good 6, come in on me.  They both smelled me and ran (must stink).  I got there and pulled in to my parking spot and got out of the truck.  As soon as I did, I could hear the tractor running down near where I wanted to go.  Must have been bush hogging or something.

I though real quick about where else I could go.  Only other place that came to mind was a water oak deep in the swamp.  I had hunted it earlier and had deer come in (smelled me too).  I drove to that area and gathered my junk.  I had to hustle because it was about a mile and a half in to this tree.  On my way through the swamp, I remembered Robert telling me about finding a good water oak one day last week.  I didn't know exactly where it was, but figured if it was that hot, I'd find it in short order.  When I got in the general area, I started going from oak to oak, scanning for feed sign.  Nothing was really jumping out at me.  Suddenly, I jumped a deer up ahead.  I figured I'd found the tree, and sure enough, when I got there, it was looking pretty good.  I made a circle around the tree looking for droppings.  I found two piles, but still wasn't convinced I wanted to climb.  I told myself that if I found one more pile, I'd climb.  I made one more loop around the tree, this time out near the edge of the drip line, and stumbled up on another pile.  I went straight to the closest tree on the downwind side and went up.  

About an hour after getting settled in, I glimpsed a deer moving through the swamp about 100 yards away.  It had the walk of a buck, but I couldn't tell for sure.  It was moving away from me anyway.  A little bit later, I heard some racket out in front of me and thought it might be some deer headed my way.  In just a minute, I heard turkey sounds, and watched as 4 hens fed my way, headed toward the roost.  I felt exposed on the skinny little tree I was on, and turkeys will pick you out quicker than anything else, but they never spooked.  A couple of them eyeballed me a time or two, but I must have looked like a big ol' burl on the side of that tree!

As the light started to dim, I stood up just in case one slipped in.  Squirrels were hammering the acorns in a big overcup tree beside me, which actually overlapped the drip line of the water oak I was hunting.  The noise the squirrels were making was almost deafening.  I kept looking around, hoping to glimpse a deer slipping in.  I happened to look down, and there was a deer standing broadside at 13 yards!  I have no idea how it got in on me without me knowing it.  It was actually feeding under the overcup, eating what the squirrels were cutting out.  I had to rush to get a shot before it moved.  If it took one more step, it would be behind brush and I probably wouldn't get another chance.  Being rushed must have blown my concentration, because I made the absolute worst shot I have ever made on an animal.  I didn't deserve to kill this one, but I got lucky (RC says I get lucky a lot).  The arrow hit it in the neck, and it ran low and hard up and out of the swamp.  I heard it crashing into stuff up on the hill.  I was disappointed in myself for blowing the shot, but felt like the hit was lethal.  

I got down immediately, and took up the trail.  The blood was heavy enough the I could follow it at a fast walk.  The deer covered a lot of ground, but was probably not on its feet for more than 10-12 seconds.  Overall the trail was somewhere around 200 yards.  Didn't know it was a knothead until I found it.  This is the first deer I have ever killed on overcups.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 29, 2013)

Lucky


----------



## robert carter (Oct 29, 2013)

What Dennis said...RC


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 29, 2013)

whats an overcup?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 29, 2013)

Overcup oak tree Charlie. There's a million different oak trees out there. mikE


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 29, 2013)

you make it look so easy man......... awesome job.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 29, 2013)

Congrats to Allen and Chris.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 30, 2013)

*My Hunt*

Arrived at Horse Creek Sunday the 20th about 2:00pm. When I pulled into camp Dennis was already there and was talking to a old Hunting Buddy of mine. Ole Radar was bending Dennis's ear pretty hard. He is a talker. Radar and his Son in law had been camping since Friday and had already scored on meat. Radar had set up on a spot I showed him last year and got a doe Saturday Morning. He gave me some MRI (Most Recent Information) on another one of my favorite locations. He said the Deer had it tore up.

Well I set up camp real quick and me and Radar loaded up and headed back to hunt that area. He had a climber already set up on a water oak. I went in blind and checked some water oaks that usually are pretty good. When I got to the trees they had feed sign under them. These trees are right on the edge of a thick cut over and are the first trees the Deer get to when they come from the cut over. There are three trails that converge on these trees also. Found me a tree good for the wind and to put the sun at my back. Around 5 I heard a Deer running and blowing coming from Radar's direction. It passed by me about 65 yards out blowing her fool head off. 

I was just glad to see a Deer. Some where around 6 or 6:30 I heard a twig snap to my right and turned to see a Deer coming from the Cut over. It was a small buck and he was headed to the trees I was hunting. I got my camera switched on and started filming him. He got within range a couple times but I didn't like the shot angles. He feed for almost 15 minutes under the trees and eased back off the direction he came from. I picked me out a tree closer for the morning hunt and climbed down and moved my stand.

Monday morning I got in the stand just at the break of day. The woods started waking up and I was taking it all in and enjoying mother nature at her best. At 9:00 I looked to my right at the trail I walked in on and there stood my little Buck. He was tracking the scent trail of BFO I had laid down when I walked in. Well I thought I turned my Camera on and started filming and getting ready for the 10 yard shot he was about to give me. He stopped just perfect at the bush I had sprayed the BFO on. Picked my spot and let one fly. He dropped and spun on the shot and I hit him high and back a little. From the look of the arrow in him I could tell I got one Lung and exit out the Liver. I decided I would sit till 11:00 and then take up the trail. Had a doe and yearling come behind me around 10:30 just out of range.

I climbed down after they had been gone for about 15 minutes and took up the trail. Found blood pretty quick and started working the trail out. The last spot that I could see him I found my arrow and better blood. He traveled down a fire break about 10 yards and went up a trail in the thick cutover. I could see blood up that trail. I decided that I would play it safe and let him lay a little while longer. Figured he would not go more than twenty yards out in the cutover and bed up. I eased out and went back to camp to eat and give him some more time.

Radar's Son in Law had shot a spike also that morning with his compound. I waited till they took care of it and me and Radar went back to recover my deer. We walked about 20 yards up the trail in the cutover and there he was. I think he was already down for the count at 11:00. But better to be safe than jump him and loose him. Before we went and recovered the deer RC came up in camp and I told him the tale and what the shot looked like and he agreed that deer probably only went twenty yards and laid up. From where I shot him to where we found him was about 150 yards.

Many Thanks to my ole pal Radar for helping me get him out of the woods and the MRI he gave me. Many Thanks to Robert for taking the picture for me as my camera was not working. I did record some footage of the deer for my Video Diary I am keeping this year.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 31, 2013)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> whats an overcup?



An over cup oak tree grows near the edge of swamps. they are in the white oak family and produce acorns that have a soft shell like covering over the acorn shell.  They do not have a cap like most acorns do just a light green covering that almost completely covers the acorn.  They are abundant this year in my travels and the deer and hogs and tearing them up from what I've seen.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 31, 2013)

I shot a doe years back under a overcup. I must have hit a limb or something because I somehow hit the doe with the broadside of the arrow! how I dunno. It slapped her pretty hard and she jumped straight up. Well I had a possum out in front of me and she thought that possum had done hit her because she started stomping and blowing at that ol possum!! Never really understood how exactly that happen


----------

